# Rally Lights anyone ?!?!



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

Has anyone installed a light bar of any sort to the front of there Bug? I've got about 6 hella 500's laying around the garage that are dying to be bolted to the front of my beetle, well maybe 4.......it's been too cold & wet out lately to measure/cut/weld anything up, so I was looking for any ideas or pics of other installs...... thanks. Pat


----------



## RenaultHtr (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: Rally Lights anyone ?!?! (goosler)*

Check around for rally pictures from Cowboy Kenney Bartram in the New Beetle (or the other owners) - Rally America has some from previous years I think. You could also ask around over at specialstage.com for more info.
Good luck.


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Rally Lights anyone ?!?! (RenaultHtr)*

thanks....I'll give it a try...


----------



## RenaultHtr (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: Rally Lights anyone ?!?! (goosler)*

Look for "Mad Mike" Halley and his stud bug. I think pictures can be seen under the RealAutoSport website under Mad Mike's autosport story.
If I can help anymore let me know.


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Rally Lights anyone ?!?! (RenaultHtr)*


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Rally Lights anyone ?!?! (goosler)*

AWESOME http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Like the blk on blk beetle too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Rally Lights anyone ?!?! (TightDub)*

thanks! I'm gonna try to score a 2nd hood & mount a bar or the lights near the front edge, maybe over the emblem area....that way the lights are higher up than the bumper.....just in case.....


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Rally Lights anyone ?!?! (goosler)*

WOW holy F-ing nice beetle.. I was always dieing to do a crasy idea like the blue rally beelte.. Now since i got an actualy pic I can put my thoughts into motion faster


----------



## RenaultHtr (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: Rally Lights anyone ?!?! (Tdotdub)*

The bugs have been mopping up for years at different events. You should have seen the rally bug (Cowboy Kenny) in the mud of the pacific NW. No better then hearing all the Subaru fanboys talk smack only to see the bug keep running, and the Subies get stuck all over. Look over pics from previous years or email mike for more info.


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Rally Lights anyone ?!?! (RenaultHtr)*

If you can get them go for it. They look so good on the front of that beetle.


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Rally Lights anyone ?!?! (tscbmxer92)*

it depends, do you want a nice car that screams HEY! LOOK AT ME!
or a nice car that you walk by in the parking lot and say, "wait a minute, I just noticed that's a really nice car, I want to take a second look at it..."
the black on black look is my absolute favorite, and it would really be a tragedy to strap a rally bar on the front of your car, as it isn't set up for rallying.
personally I would just black out all the lights and the logos and go completely stealth. A light bar will just increase the liklihood that you end up in the next "doing it wrong" thread in the car lounge.
On top of the fact that if you decide you don't like it, you might have some heavy damage to undo on the bumper.


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Rally Lights anyone ?!?! (Yurko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yurko* »_it depends, do you want a nice car that screams HEY! LOOK AT ME!
or a nice car that you walk by in the parking lot and say, "wait a minute, I just noticed that's a really nice car, I want to take a second look at it..."
the black on black look is my absolute favorite, and it would really be a tragedy to strap a rally bar on the front of your car, as it isn't set up for rallying.
personally I would just black out all the lights and the logos and go completely stealth. A light bar will just increase the liklihood that you end up in the next "doing it wrong" thread in the car lounge.
On top of the fact that if you decide you don't like it, you might have some heavy damage to undo on the bumper.

to be honest, I could careless what folks think, especially the a55clowns in the car lounge. I don't plan on going nuts with a huge bar like the one in the pic, but will fabricate a bar with mounting brackets that slip in between the bumper/hood gap & bolt to the rad support or the bumper mounts....It's been too cold to go outside & look at it carefully or to mock anything up. & the plan is to run 4 slim yellow hella 500's , not the huge rally 5000's...... I live out in the sticks & would love the added light at night...... I've got 4 500's on the front of that element next to the beetle & I love them.....along with the stock fogs & headlights....


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Rally Lights anyone ?!?! (goosler)*

that's cool, if you won't permanently modify the exterior of the car, then go for it. 
if you end up not liking it, you can always convert over to HIDs.
Are the lights you have too large to hide behind the lower grill?


----------

